# Guinness Signature 1798 Double Extra Stout



## earle (17/3/16)

Happy St Pats day. Anybody tried this?

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_439661?utm_medium=newsletter&utm_source=email&utm_campaign=20161703_22264&mid=Offer_20161703_Thursday_22264&rid=2282465


----------



## AJS2154 (17/3/16)

Yes, Happy St Pat's day to all our Irish friends and their good descenents....of which I am one (may be 5 generations ago, but still a descendent). So many significant contributions made on the back of Irish labour. We wouldn't be what we are without them. Let's not forget those men and women today either. 

BTW, some of our good Irish friends are not that fond of Guiness. Personally, I think it is wonderful. Haven't tried that gear yet. 

Now.....green beer, get me some green beer.


----------



## Vini2ton (17/3/16)

If they've been using that barrel since 1798, it's high time they bought a new one. Maybe 2, to be sure to be sure.


----------

